# Salting



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

We listened to people talking about how to say a non Union shop, What are some ways that a salt can be more successfully when salting a potential EC. Now most places this happens the EC is interested and knows whats going on. Keep that in mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh yea this isn't going to
Last 10 posts ......:lol:

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

O common guys, we made it through the the other thread just fine!


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

BBQ said:


>


 Laugh button time again!:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> O common guys, we made it through the the other thread just fine!


yeah, but that thread didn't involve giving coworkers beatings in the back lot.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

wildleg said:


> yeah, but that thread didn't involve giving coworkers beatings in the back lot.


 I said SUCCESSFUL WAYS! posts like this will get it shut down! We were civil for the other post on the opposite side, Why is it so hard for the this side?:wallbash:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I said SUCCESSFUL WAYS! posts like this will get it shut down! We were civil for the other post on the opposite side, Why is it so hard for the this side?:wallbash:


simple - a guy who owns a business and sets it up what he thinks to be the way he wants it is forced to change everything he does because the employees are convinced to let a union dictate it to him. If someone wants to start a union business, that's great, I'm all for it. If someone treats employees like crap, they deserve the union. but for a lot of business owners it is shoved down their throat and they are not prepared to retool their entire business model to incorporate a much higher labor rate. (it's ok, post away, I'm done and i won't place another post here0


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Focus on the most popular, influential employee. If there is one.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone in the past been asked to salt a job? What was the outcome. The last job I heard to be salted the guy was right on the edge but when it came down to it he did not want to sign the dotted line. To this day I think the only reason he tryed IBEW out was because he wanted his son to get into the apprenticeship. "The kid was not to bright"


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wildleg said:


> simple - a guy who owns a business and sets it up what he thinks to be the way he wants it is forced to change everything he does because the employees are convinced to let a union dictate it to him. If someone wants to start a union business, that's great, I'm all for it. If someone treats employees like crap, they deserve the union. but for a lot of business owners it is shoved down their throat and they are not prepared to retool their entire business model to incorporate a much higher labor rate. (it's ok, post away, I'm done and i won't place another post here0


Than stay in residential work where non union belongs and you will not get salted!























































I'm only kidding,.........I'm kidding :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> We listened to people talking about how to say a non Union shop, What are some ways that a salt can be more successfully when salting a potential EC. Now most places this happens the EC is interested and knows whats going on. Keep that in mind.:thumbsup:


:bangin::bangin::bangin::bangin::sleep1::cursing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


>


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :bangin::bangin::bangin::bangin::sleep1::cursing:


 That is not a valid response Harry


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Oh yea this isn't going to
> Last 10 posts ......:lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Maybe 20....:whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It may be regional, but the local stories I have heard about salting, are horrible. The intent was never to organize the manpower or have the shop become signatory, it was to sabotage the job.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE/t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQGT6wbsVv6-Zy5A4hMfrhWSvwvqZide90BQu6_ZFnDB5LK4v6X_KEuaAcc][/YOUTUBE]

Great movie


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE/ http://youtu.be/QZ40WlshNwU[/youtube]

Great movie


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Put some salt on a slug and it goes nuts.. is that just a coincidence .. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A company I worked for a brief period was salted and went IBEW 25. They were immediately scaled back to smaller jobs as a B shop. They eventually went out of business after the hall started sending the 2nd and 3rd class f ups for work. The got robbed, milked, and equipment destroyed. As they were closing their doors, the union demanded like $300k in dues for the men they sent. I let them file jobs in my name to avoid detection from the lawyers for a while as the dad and son tried rebuilding the business.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> [YOUTUBE/ http://youtu.be/QZ40WlshNwU[/youtube]
> 
> Great movie


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> We listened to people talking about how to say a non Union shop, What are some ways that a salt can be more successfully when salting a potential EC. Now most places this happens the EC is interested and knows whats going on. Keep that in mind.:thumbsup:



If the EC was really interested he would call the hall would he not?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

salt truck


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> A company I worked for a brief period was salted and went IBEW 25. They were immediately scaled back to smaller jobs as a B shop. They eventually went out of business after the hall started sending the 2nd and 3rd class f ups for work. The got robbed, milked, and equipment destroyed. As they were closing their doors, the union demanded like $300k in dues for the men they sent. I let them file jobs in my name to avoid detection from the lawyers for a while as the dad and son tried rebuilding the business.


 I just don't see this, The contractor can keep who they want. At least where I'm from.:blink: The A membership and B membership Is A is all IBEW. B is people the Union represents, As in a local TV station for us.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

360max said:


> Than stay in residential work where non union belongs and you will not get salted!
> 
> I'm only kidding,.........I'm kidding :laughing::laughing:


Bull****.

There are a few residential companies around here that the union tried that salting **** with,unsuccessfully that is.

Then they picketed the guys house .


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> If the EC was really interested he would call the hall would he not?


 Read the last part of my post please. I'm not saying forced organization, I'm asking if you wanted to try out the IBEW. There has to be contractors out their who have voluntarily tryed it out, what are there complaints?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> I just don't see this, The contractor can keep who they want. At least where I'm from.:blink: The A membership and B membership Is A is all IBEW. B is people the Union represents, As in a local TV station for us.


I knew these guys for years, they were cheap but kept their word. I saw the work as it was getting completed at a new Chilis restaurant . The Hackometer was at a7 or 8 , the panels were a literal rats nest of circuits tangled in and through each other. They guys ran him under , whether they did it on their own or it was organized, it was evident it was intentional. Another guy however joined local3 and made it big throught the 5 boroughs and the island. Guess it could work both ways.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Guess it could work both ways.


:thumbup: Good and bad with both.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> :thumbup: Good and bad with both.


The other guy was wiser to effect of entertaining important people with strip clubs, nose candy and hookers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> The other guy was wiser to effect of entertaining important people with strip clubs, nose candy and hookers.:thumbsup:


 If your making your money legally it really does not mater where it came from. I got a bunch of 400 watt Light from a retro, sold them to a guy for 750 dollars. He said I'm going to use them for....... I said I don't care, thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> If your making your money legally it really does not mater where it came from. I got a bunch of 400 watt Light from a retro, sold them to a guy for 750 dollars. He said I'm going to use them for....... I said I don't care, thank you and have a nice day.


Very true:thumbsup:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

My feeling on salting is it hardly ever works. If employees are happy with how they are treated, nothing is going to change.

What works is when a decent sized company takes to screwing the working people over. Like promised raises and bonuses that never come through, or week-end hours not counted as overtime. 

Or telling the workers how broke the company is and they need to give some money back, and a week later the boss buys a two million dollar McMansion on the water.


Then it does not take much to get people to come together as a group.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> Or telling the workers *how broke the company is* and they need to give some money back, and a week later *the boss buys a two million dollar* McMansion on the water.


Those are 2 different things and not related at all.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

360max said:


> Than stay in residential work where non union belongs and you will not get salted!
> 
> 
> I resemble that remark ! :brows:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Those are 2 different things and not related at all.


 BS! Even being in the Union Ive seen this! Cant pay the vacation fund for us, But the M Is vacationing in Mexico! :no: I hope this POS goes broke! Not you but the contractor that I'm talking about.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They should make a Salting reality show.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> Read the last part of my post please. I'm not saying forced organization, I'm asking if you wanted to try out the IBEW. There has to be contractors out their who have voluntarily tryed it out, what are there complaints?




When I am interested in something I find out about it. I don't wait to see if the salt fairy shows up. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The owner of Chase corporate office building has had me performing lighting maintenance this week while IBEW 25 has been working inside for Chase. Nobody though has asked me for an A card . Reminds me of an encounter an ex boss and me as his helper had on the service elevator in the Empire state building with some 3 boys.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> BS! Even being in the Union Ive seen this! Cant pay the vacation fund for us, But the M Is vacationing in Mexico! :no: I hope this POS goes broke! Not you but the contractor that I'm talking about.


But do you know all the facts? The vacation fund money may be late because the company is waiting for payments, yet the trip to Mexico may have been payed for months ago out of the wife's earnings. Maybe it was an anniversary gift.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I do not like a much salt in the borsht.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

When people at the chemical plant I used to work at talked about unionizing, they all got raises. They were underpaid. $18hr as the top operator of a chlorine plant. They're about $10 higher now.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.saltelectrical.co.uk/assets/images/dyncontent/salt_electrical.jpg


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> When people at the chemical plant I used to work at talked about unionizing, they all got raises. They were underpaid. $18hr as the top operator of a chlorine plant. They're about $10 higher now.


 My brother in law loves it when the union wants to organize them. He works as a plumber in a hospital. Every year they come around the hospital gives them raises. Makes you kind of wonder if someone on the inside isn't just looking for a raise. They finally signed.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> It may be regional, but the local stories I have heard about salting, are horrible. The intent was never to organize the manpower or have the shop become signatory, it was to sabotage the job.


 It must be regional. That is not the intent here.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Bull****.
> 
> There are a few residential companies around here that the union tried that salting **** with,unsuccessfully that is.
> 
> Then they picketed the guys house .


Maybe we are talking about a different contractor, but I would not call 4 story office buildings residential work. The guy's house was listed as his business address. Still that is a little s***y. The guy I am thinking about never got salted, just picketed. He did go union under a different name, not sure how it turned out. They did send him good guys before he signed. If you want him to go union why in the hell would you send him bad guys? More than likely they told the men to bust there ass.

Maybe you know more than me and you were the guy that had a hard time leaving the house that morning.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I worked _with _a salt

really nice guy too, well spoken, didn't impose himself on the crew too much

i had no problem learning a few techniques from him either

any well rounded sparky should lend an ear to experience imho

being the lead Jman at the time, the union rep chose to take me out to lunch & sign me up, all fine & well

i recieved offers, mostly 5-6 months here or there on larger jobs out of state, but had to decline 'cause i had 'lil ones @ the time

great gig if your single, willing to live in campgrounds or super 8's 

just mho....

~CS~


----------

